# New Car time - £20k budget



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm after some inspiration on what to get to replace the Ed30 please.

Criteria is:

- More fun/better handling (never been happy with the Golf!)
- As 'fast' (ideally 'faster')
- Less than 3 years old ideally
- £20k budget
- Nothing with insane running costs
- Half decent average MPG (25+)

I was looking at leasing an M3/C63 AMG but I know I'll kick myself after the initial honeymoon period.

Currently top of the list are BMW 135i, 335i and RenaultSport Megane 250 with Cup Chassis (I like my RenaultSports!).

What else should I consider?

Which would you go for between 135 and 335? (Same engine)

Russ.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

how about 335d coupe or RS4 but this are heavy on fuel... but You live just once


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

335i, the 135i is probably more of a drivers car owing to the better power to weight, but even though i know they're very capable cars i still think it's a bit of a woman's car.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it a cash budget or finance? Cash buys you more car obviously so would affect choicew a little.
This is what you need though. A car is never as fun a big bike.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Russ how come your not happy with the golf, its a great car, limited edition they are, great cars, specially when's it been fully wetsanded, it looks great.

M3 and c63, heavy fuel munchers, will be topping up like mad, the amg has plenty of torque and power, the wheels will be smoking on the rear when on heavy acceleration they are quick cars.

I would go for something different, the new honda civic type r, and place a supercharger underneath and remap it, great engines.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I will only remap the new car - I don't want to touch anything else.

Those 135i's are brutal!!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

CAYMAN! Used bargain:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Focus RS? IMO you sit too high in them but that can easily sorted by adjusting a few bolts, other than that I think they're a hoot and I'm not a massive Ford fan


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Z4M coupe or Roadster

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3599107.htm


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

the bmw's would be top of my list, a mapped 135 would be a pretty effective tool


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Audi S3 :driver:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> Audi S3 :driver:


I do like S3's but they understeer a bit too much and the steering isn't very 'alive'. It's too much like my Golf probably (same engine).

Good suggestion though 

As for a bike - I've never been into them, but do appreciate them!

Focus RS - WAY too common around here. They are great cars but not for me at the moment.

335D - 335i is better value and make a better noise.

RS4 is too pricey for me to run (brakes etc)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I will only remap the new car - I don't want to touch anything else.
> 
> Those 135i's are brutal!!


Well goodluck then with your purchase.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Focus RS for me or a Scirroco R ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocco R is still out of budget, but I do love them!

I do like the RS, but something doesn't make me want one, even though I've always been a Ford boy deep down.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

E63 everyday of the week - they sound awesome! On the other hand if leasing is your option on one of these i would leave it


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Audi A5 with lots of goodies on 20k get you a nice car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Bero said:


> E63 everyday of the week - they sound awesome! On the other hand if leasing is your option on one of these i would leave it


Yeah I can't afford to buy something like that yet in reality.

I saw some great monthly lease deals on M3/C63 for the £500 mark which isn't bad over a 2 year period. I'd rather stick to £20-25k cars which I can afford to run.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You seem pretty set on a 135i Russ, they look well in the right colour - not my cup of tea really but an impressive package.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigmc said:


> You seem pretty set on a 135i Russ, they look well in the right colour - not my cup of tea really but an impressive package.


Yeah perhaps, but the styling doesn't sit comfortably with me tbh - my Mrs hates the way they look too (not that she would sway my decision of course )

Nothing leaps out at me as 'the one'


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

What do you need it to do Russ ? Cart around how many people, how much gear, how many miles a year ?

Quick mileage/economy calculation: if you do the average 12,000m a year at 30mpg, fuel will cost you £2400 a year. Do 25mpg you spend £2880. Do 20mpg and spend £3600.

Do your own sums for more/less miles.

So, depreciation will be by far your biggest cost. Therefore buy something that minimises that. I don't think you have kids, so my advice is: buy a 911 (996 - loads out there). Miles of smiles...

You only live once, I had one for 2 years, have ticked the box and am well chuffed I did.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

About 6k a year Mark as I've another car I'll be using for commuting to and from work and won't be doing much 'mobile detailing' anymore.

I'll have a look into 996's but something breaking would make me nervous...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'm after some inspiration on what to get to replace the Ed30 please.
> 
> Criteria is:
> 
> ...


Just to keep your feet on the ground I have a few suggestions

Ferrari 355 if you push it a bit
Porsche Boxster 3.2 new shape 
Porsche 911 
Aston Martin of some type 
BMW M3 is certainly an option, I had the 330 before the edition30 and I still miss it. It's got to be a convertible though - just to keep it sensible. 
Finally TVR Tuscan.

:lol:

Sorry I am rubbish at buying sensible cars. My next car is the 911 really miss my old porky. Only car I regret selling.

o o o late entry just spotted a Maserati Quattroporte for just over your budget.

I'd go Porsche, Maserati and then everything else in whatever order.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

996 with a Porsche warranty!

335i over a 135i, 135's or any 1's are just a little too small.

e90 M3's are getting close to 20K but they won't do 20mpg if you drive it. Same as the e60 M5, getting close to 20K - but need 5K as an insurance policy!

I wouldn't put 20K down on any Renault, not matter how good it was. Wait til its 4 years old and pay 10K (and buy a good warranty)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Russ has to be e92 M3 £24K at dealer now after you hear the V8 you forget about the £400 RT and petrol bill brilliant, or chipped 135i, next with big breaks and Alpina alloys just as i have not seen one with them on white with Alpina Black wheels with silver rim and carbon fiber boot lid spoiler IMHO stunning


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

According to Evo this month. M5 V10's are now 15-20k for leggier examples. Or, if you go older, you could get an NSX, TVR, Massa, as suggested.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

335i was what I thought of first, but then had a browse of the PH classifieds...

Z4M Coupe?
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3558267.htm

Corvette?
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3591718.htm

Mustang?
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3574555.htm

4200?
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3409296.htm

:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

996 please!


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'm after some inspiration on what to get to replace the Ed30 please.
> 
> Criteria is:
> 
> ...


Let me stop you right there...

You won't.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

BMW all the way


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great call on the Mustang, loads of drama!:argie:



Chris_Z4 said:


> 335i was what I thought of first, but then had a browse of the PH classifieds...
> 
> Z4M Coupe?
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3558267.htm
> ...


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Slk55


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

A210 AMG said:


> Slk55


Think he needs 4 seats, not 100% sure

But they are going for great prices.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.vcars.co.uk/used-cars/cardetails.php?t=autoexposure&u=286317
Fits the brief non? and got to be worth a cheeky bid for cash.
Should do halfway to reasonable economy on a run and not driven like a plum.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Right Russ, i have tracked you the ideal car for you, its a Mercedes Benz cls55 amg in silver, fully speced up, going for £20,000, the power on that is 476 bhp, 0-62 4.7 seconds 155 mph top end, can be de scricted, plus 516 ibs of torque.

Or the other on i have found one for 20,000 pounds is a porsche caymen 3.2 s, manuel, power on that is 295bhp but with 171 mph top end.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> http://www.vcars.co.uk/used-cars/cardetails.php?t=autoexposure&u=286317
> Fits the brief non? and got to be worth a cheeky bid for cash.
> Should do halfway to reasonable economy on a run and not driven like a plum.


Now that does look nice :argie:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The other one i have seen is a Aston martin db7 v12 vantage, stunning condition, plus the noise on that is amazing, going for 20,000 pounds.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

IanG said:


> Now that does look nice :argie:


Must admit that is stunning, its the gt with the better auto box, they sound very fruity as well, plenty of power on hand.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How about an a5 v8 ? Or an s type r ? You could even get an xf diesel for 20k


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Right this guy wants power, i think have i have nailed it, it's up to you a bmw m5 507bhp, for 20,000 pounds, great car and will knock your decision on 135 i and 335 i, the m5 will run circles around these two.

Its fully loaded this one, in the grey colour, looks very nice.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Right this guy wants power, i think have i have nailed it, it's up to you a bmw m5 507bhp, for 20,000 pounds, great car and will knock your decision on 135 i and 335 i, the m5 will run circles around these two.
> 
> Its fully loaded this one, in the grey colour, looks very nice.


Doesn't quite fit with the 25mpg marker though...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

megane r26r


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

e60 m5 for me or v8 m3


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

if you want handling russ, its got to be porsche.. 

all the ones I've driven handle much better than the RS audi's, the BMW M series..

the 997 GT3 RS is like driving on rails its so sharp.. but the 996 carrera/turbo ect are still brilliant to drive.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Well i've given a list of options, 25 mpg, focus st will do the job.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

thought about something like this

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...i/radius/20/page/1/postcode/bd196nx?logcode=p


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Out of the list of options provided I'd have a BMW 335, I'd go for a 335d rather than a 335i though, the 335d is still a rapid car even before a remap but the economy and emmissions are more sensible. 

If you wanted something a bit different a Honda NSX or aston DB7 would make a pretty good investment, a good NSX with a manual gearbox will now fetch between 20-30k and will probably only go up in value. in the very long run a Focus RS would probably also make a good investment if kept fairly standard. A cheap Maserati or Ferrari may seem tempting but if they go wrong (which they inevitably will) you need very deep pockets to get them going again.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Out of the list of options provided I'd have a BMW 335, I'd go for a 335d rather than a 335i though, the 335d is still a rapid car even before a remap but the economy and emmissions are more sensible.
> 
> If you wanted something a bit different a Honda NSX or aston DB7 would make a pretty good investment, a good NSX with a manual gearbox will now fetch between 20-30k and will probably only go up in value. in the very long run a Focus RS would probably also make a good investment if kept fairly standard. A cheap Maserati or Ferrari may seem tempting but if they go wrong (which they inevitably will) you need very deep pockets to get them going again.


Thats very true there, all the way, i totally agree, spot on in my books.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Shame no more than 3 year old evo done a spread on 15k super minis yeah tehre new but also classic sports cars, 911 and NSX amongst others i think V10 BMW.... NSX cheapest to run....:lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Dodge Viper. I only sold mine because of the 14mpg. But for out and out grunt, acceleration and speed I would have another one tomorrow. V10 of pure noise.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3409445.htm

just blow your budget


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Do You consider anything Japanese Russ ?? How about 370Z ??


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Evo x?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

NSX is a good shout, and is very rare these days. A car I dream to own.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Forget any Ferrari for £20k. Full stop. No F355 worth having is going to be much less than 35k. 
Like the Viper idea - time to have a bit of fun for a couple of years I reckon. All due respect the suggestions of pumped up German cars but if you want out and out performance my view has always been to buy something that was built solely as a sports car from conception, not a family saloon uprated to give performance.

You'd be welcomed into showrooms with open arms anyway Russ, drive a few different things. Thats what I did and ended up with my first Porsche.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BespokeCarCare said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3409445.htm
> 
> just blow your budget


I wish!! Maybe next time!

Some great ideas here. Cayman S makes lots of sense.

Nothing leaps out as being the obvious thing to go for. The thing is with the big engined 'bargains' is potential running costs. I think a £30-35k car when new would be as high as I'd go.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Why are you asking. You're gonna go find a nice rs250 for £15k and pocket the difference anyway...

And I know you will. 

As its not a daily you could actually look at a nice NSX and work a little magic on it. A thorough detail could bring one worth £20k back to near mint condition...


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I would go for BMW Z4 sDrive 35i love the way it looks


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^^ I was thinking of a Z4 35i as well. Theyre a good bit over 20k though for an 09 model.


Scirocco R?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Franzpan said:


> ^^^^ I was thinking of a Z4 35i as well. Theyre a good bit over 20k though for an 09 model.
> 
> Scirocco R?


U can find one for 22-23k if u search around 09 model


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Russ,

Unless you go for something you really desire, and didn't think you'd be able to own, you'll just end up changing it again in 6 or 9 months time. 

Test drive the cars on your list and you'll soon whittle them down to 1 or 2 that stand out, meet your new car priorities, and are fun to drive. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll just leave these two hear, nothing major really

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1995-HOND...tomobiles_UK&hash=item3a6ee091fa#ht_1578wt_90

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Honda-NSX...mobiles_UK&hash=item3a6bfe4648#ht_1122wt_1396


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've fallen in love with Focus RS...


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I've fallen in love with Focus RS...


:doublesho how many cans of top deck you had Russ?:lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I've fallen in love with Focus RS...


good choice, white green or blue


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think I'd go blue tbh to attempt to blend in... Lol. 

I'm detailing an UG 400bhp+ monster tomorrow. It's amazing.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I think I'd go blue tbh to attempt to blend in... Lol.
> 
> I'm detailing an UG 400bhp+ monster tomorrow. It's amazing.


Can't wait to see this one, White RS looks really nice as well, well they all do RS500 matt black wrap stunning


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Its going to snow tomorrow, so green will get you found, white will blend in  try to detail the car and not sit there revving the 5 pot


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

You just said Russ that is bit to common over here but I must say I've seen more BMW 135 than RS and Ford looks great handling not as good as Renault Sport (I think) but nice car overall


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

m3 or evo x mate. u know deep down you want 2 try an evo.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

If your going to 30-35k it's a 911 or infact an Aston Martin or even a Bentley GT. no contest BMW is a BMW, Ford doesnt even conpete at that level. But looking at the Porshe/aston/bentley emblem on the steering wheel, it's more exclusive and limited. 

Easy decision now


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No I mean the car cost 30-35 when new, anything higher would make me nervous running costs wise.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Still haven't bought a csl or r34 skyline russ? 

I'm sure there are newer cars around that budget but I can't see them competing.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> good choice, white green or blue


Matte black RS500 :thumb::argie:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I personally couldn't look past the cayman if I wanted a tintop. But for me I'd go for a Boxster :driver:
Edd.
ps. Do have a soft spot for the RS...BUT I don't think I could thspend £20k ona 2nd hand Ford


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.wigansportsandprestige.co.uk/ford-focus-rs-3dr-revo-stage-4-450bhp-in-lancashire-1584790

Russ this is the one you want


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

eddie bullit said:


> I personally couldn't look past the cayman if I wanted a tintop.


Same here Ed :thumb: and 25 big ones will get a very nice car with the prices tumbling! 

Alan W


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

These have lots of rs's, http://www.performance-direct.net/index.asp

But a CSL is a much more special car.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Same here Ed :thumb: and 25 big ones will get a very nice car with the prices tumbling!
> 
> Alan W


Great minds think alike :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Russ, since this threads been open a few days... Have you bought a car to replace the ED30 yet?

...and are we looking for a replacement for _that _car now?

:thumb: :lol:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Russ after the megane shannanigans you will be detailing my new RS soon!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

rds1985 said:


> Hi Russ after the megane shannanigans you will be detailing my new RS soon!


I look forward to it mate. I've put Opti Coat on a couple of cars now, it's amazing stuff!


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

My mates just sold his UG Rs for a smidge under 19k!

What about a vxr8?


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't get a Focus RS Russ! There is no quality about them and the interior is plain awful. Although, they are supposed to be fantastic to drive.

I'd say hang out for a TTRS, they are already down to £30k and it shouldn't be long before they are £20-£25k. 

410bhp after Revo too!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

S5, win.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

R26r is a very good shout. The only reason I would buy the FRS over one is it's special, it feels special. Performance Blue, Silver wheels, Eibachs, Montune. Perfect.

The evoke something inside me but it's because i'm a Ford whore! :lol:

The Cayman is still the best car i've driven, never have I been in such a balanced car before and in a car for me it's always about handling, speed does little for me. Handling > Power.

I don't even like Turbos that much, the FRS I love because it's a brilliant car that I can forgive even if it's not NA.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

George3G said:


> Don't get a Focus RS Russ! There is no quality about them and the interior is plain awful. Although, they are supposed to be fantastic to drive.


So there's no quality about them but you've never been in one?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Tried a 135i and Meg 250 just and was a bit underwhelmed tbh. 

I do need 4 seats really as I drive a couple of people to work once a week on a car share. 

What next? FRS I'll try but not sure what else. The 135 felt very small and I wasn't keen on the linear power delivery really. I like a turbo punch. 

I'd overlooked how decent my Golf is I think. I may try a diff and rear ARB on the Golf.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

midlandscarcare said:


> tried a 135i and meg 250 just and was a bit underwhelmed tbh.
> 
> I do need 4 seats really as i drive a couple of people to work once a week on a car share.
> 
> ...


e46 m3?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Maybe a bit too old now? Is the newest I can get an 06 plate?

The Golf does 40mpg with ease on a run. It really is a great all rounder.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think you'd get bored with a big M3, all imo.

Did you gte my Twitters messages about the Zymol Carbon mate?


----------



## The Engineer (Jan 21, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Tried a 135i and Meg 250 just and was a bit underwhelmed tbh.
> 
> I do need 4 seats really as I drive a couple of people to work once a week on a car share.
> 
> ...


Don't just drive a regular RS, see if you can get a go in an MP350 (warrenty approved ect) or MR375. Then make your choice :car: Shows you the tunning potential.

As for the individual that commented on the RS's quality, will you reserve your comments until you've actually driven one thank you!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Engineer said:


> Don't just drive a regular RS, see if you can get a go in an MP350 (warrenty approved ect) or MR375. Then make your choice :car: Shows you the tunning potential.
> 
> As for the individual that commented on the RS's quality, will you reserve your comments until you've actually driven one thank you!


Where in the Mids are you from please?

Do the brakes need doing with 350+?

Gally I'll have a look now. My phone isn't the best at notifying me about new tweets!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No probs mate, I have a sample of it for you. 

You can send me a little BOS back! :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3063663.htm

13.5k miles for that price? Barely run in. Id have it. 

Not to mention detailed by KDS !


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Convertible M3. I just couldn't.. ever.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

How about a new shape Audi S4 Russ? Scored pretty well in Evo Q-car test last year.

Supercharged V6!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

gally said:


> Convertible M3. I just couldn't.. ever.


Cos its just pure poofy innit?


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

I was in this predicament a few weeks go, liked the look of sl55 amg but saved mysel 6k and bought the tuscan s < nothing comes close on thrils and will do 26mpg on a motorway


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Grommit said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3063663.htm
> 
> 13.5k miles for that price? Barely run in. Id have it.
> 
> Not to mention detailed by KDS !


Far too expensive, brother in-law has one in carbon black, full history, every option including hardtop and only 40k on the clock, new brakes, inspection 2 just done and he's hoping to get 13k max for his. It is immaculate and standard too, none of them rubbish acs exhausts and dodgey coloured wheels.


----------



## The Engineer (Jan 21, 2009)

Where in the Mids are you from please?

*I live not too far from Gaz W's (detailmyride) new unit. If you would like me to talk you through a few options and provide advise on RS's then I'm more than willing*

Do the brakes need doing with 350+?

*The standard brakes are very good, but for fast road use of cars running 400BHP+, its best to fit DS2500 pads and for track work the Mountune Alcon's are spot on *


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

(Sorry to hijack- although I'm sure Russ wont mind!)

What do we all think of the SLK55 AMG? I know they get of a bad rep being a girlly car (dont all small convertables?!) but this one has a 5.4litre v8. or still a bit of a willy woofter car?


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Stick with a Golf and get the R


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

amiller said:


> (Sorry to hijack- although I'm sure Russ wont mind!)
> 
> What do we all think of the SLK55 AMG? I know they get of a bad rep being a girlly car (dont all small convertables?!) but this one has a 5.4litre v8. or still a bit of a willy woofter car?


I'd rather have a Boxster S, Cayman or 911 at £20k Andy, all less girly IMO.

£20k would get you a decent SL55 but the used car review in this months EVO on it, especially potential repair bills would put me off. Fantastic looking and sounding car though.

Or....NSX:argie: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/radius/1501/postcode/sg120xs?logcode=p


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

if you stretch to 25k mate get yourself the new celica or ft86 as there calling it. this will be my next car when they become 3/4 years old

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/motorshows/geneva-motor-show/264889/toyotas_ft86_revives_celica.html


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

M6.................... http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...radius/1501/postcode/sg120xs/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Jap....


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> M6.................... http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...radius/1501/postcode/sg120xs/page/1?logcode=p


I know your postcode now!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

amiller said:


> I know your postcode now!


You knew it anyway, stalker!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I might just wait a bit til RS3's come down to £25-30.

Golf R may be okay but I find the S3 understeery, so I guess it'll be the same?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I might just wait a bit til RS3's come down to £25-30.
> 
> Golf R may be okay but I find the S3 understeery, so I guess it'll be the same?


It'll be exactly the same as the S3, if you're bored with yours at 300+bhp how bored will you get with 4motion sapping all the power when you want some fun?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I might just wait a bit til RS3's come down to £25-30.
> 
> Golf R may be okay but I find the S3 understeery, so I guess it'll be the same?


Or the new TT in Auto Express this week looks stunning


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

bigmc said:


> It'll be exactly the same as the S3, if you're bored with yours at 300+bhp how bored will you get with 4motion sapping all the power when you want some fun?


Doesnt the Golf R have the latest Gen4 Haldex which was meant to improve handling?


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3550108.htm


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3416541.htm


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3351315.htm

Even got change for a remap and miltek exhaust hello 380-90 bhp


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't even know S5 come down in price like that


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Alzak said:


> I don't even know S5 come down in price like that


Unfortunately the high petrol prices have brought them down like all other large capacity beasts.

This is why the 2011 S5 includes the 3.0t engine and not the excellent 4.2 V8

I still see 25+mpg on a motorway run though, however spirited drives can you see you in single figures quite easily.

On average around 250-300 miles per tank (75quid to fill)

Even though the one in my post has sold, there are a few around 18-20k


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Porsche C4s for sale on Pistonheads. I'd buy it right now !


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The thing is with all this power, over 300 + bhp, will you be able to place all of that power on the road, plus watch your fuel gauge going down when you do and the price of fuel is rising up, its not the brake horse power its how it places it's power delivery on the road and it handles, is the car up to job, i assume you know that already.

There's plenty of performance motors on the market for 20,000 you can search all day on the net, there's so many you can choose, you just need to narrow it down what do you want from a car, i know performance is one for yourself and the mpg should be hitting 25 mpg maximum.

The new honda civic type r, i know it's under powered than your golf, but seriously they are great cars, and they have plenty of tuning potential, have you been in one with a supercharger in one those, you will be impressed.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I might just wait a bit til RS3's come down to £25-30.
> 
> Golf R may be okay but I find the S3 understeery, so I guess it'll be the same?


Get one with ACC (switchable suspension) and you'll be happy. Not many second hand ones around though...

:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you not like the Civic type R FD2 Russ? I know its less power than the golf but bloody fun to drive.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

found this mate

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3617582.htm


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

There's an Auction coming up at Brooklands some cracking cars there, all be it some are older than what you are looking for -

http://www.i-bidder.com/en-gb/auction-catalogues/historics-at-brooklands/catalogue-id-2539/lot-1217517

http://www.i-bidder.com/en-gb/auction-catalogues/historics-at-brooklands/catalogue-id-2539/lot-1217501


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

How about Subaru Russ

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3558956.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3595545.htm


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

135i all the way - I have the later single turbo version, packs a 300bhp punch & still returns 40mpg on a run. The best car I've owned, apart from my 964 C4 but that is only a weekend toy.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ 1 series is ugly as sin though.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

have to agree typical womens car (no offence to anyone) performance is great but...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3515591.htm

Almost new 335 coupe for £26k.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

R34 GTR.... possibly?

Serious car though, more modern... What about an Evo X FQ360? Not great on fuel but can be ok if sensible... 

There's not really much that's "sensible" with more power then 300bhp and decent return in MPG though....

Maybe a remapped 335D or something like that but depends if you want to go down the Diesel route!

Struggling to find the right car to be honest, £20k is right on that edge of something really silly, or something REALLY nice but not stupidly quick....


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> ^^ 1 series is ugly as sin though.


I thought so too before I owned one, but its a grower.



Alzak said:


> have to agree typical womens car (no offence to anyone) performance is great but...


Seriously, a womans car? your opinion, but I don't see it myself. Maybe the Cabriolet version is a bit girly, the coupe is a weapon!

How about the 1M, still girly?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Jon_Polish said:


> Seriously, a womans car? your opinion, but I don't see it myself. Maybe the Cabriolet version is a bit girly, the coupe is a weapon!
> 
> How about the 1M, still girly?


Might have some power under the bonnet, but it is a bit feminine looking. Only my opinion though


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

and when You look around most of drivers in 1 series are Girls...


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

Do you have actual facts & figures or is that just conjecture?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Jon_Polish said:


> Do you have actual facts & figures or is that just conjecture?


The girl across the road has a 1 series ? would a picture surfice


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Jon_Polish said:


> Do you have actual facts & figures or is that just conjecture?


on estate where I live three neighbours have 1 series and guess what all three are woman ...

Don't get me wrong for right price I will buy this car but there is few different better cars for me for 20k


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Even being a big BMW fan I'd have to agree and say the 1 series does look a tad feminine which has put me off them.

For the same budget I'm picking up a 335d with some BMW Performance extras on it :thumb:


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> So there's no quality about them but you've never been in one?


Grey plastic interior? :wall:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

stop bickering like kids ffs!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Guys,

I don't think all the 'crticism' of the 1 Seres is relevant to the Thread or helpful to Russ. 

It's Russ's money and his choice, each to their own! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> For the same budget I'm picking up a *335d* with some BMW Performance extras on it :thumb:


Now that is a weapon !


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

George3G said:


> Grey plastic interior? :wall:


Almost every car has grey or black plastic interior :thumb:


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

S3 or wait untill R20 in budget.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

How about something bling....

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3334239.htm

Or an S-class?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm going off on one now and looking at 'handling' cars like Civic FD2 (Saloon), Mini Cooper GP and Clio 200.

Of all of my past cars I miss my Clio 197 the most. Grabbing it by the scruff of its neck and driving it hardish without getting up to silly speeds. I felt compelled to do track days in it too, which I don't in the Golf and won't in many other cars.

Civic FD2 gives me everything in a way - it's incredibly rare, is a bit more grown up than a Mini/Clio and will handle incredibly well.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3370426.htm

Then I have £5k left for a half decent Diesel for the hack to work.

Russ.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Civic FD2 gives me everything in a way - it's incredibly rare, is a bit more grown up than a Mini/Clio and will handle incredibly well.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3370426.htm
> 
> ...


Good shout I say. :thumb:

The trouble with the 200 is that it will never live up to the hype in your head that the 197 has left. Sometimes best to leave those good memories in the past! 

Porsche Cayman's look attractive though.... :wave:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, Cayman S will get a run too, but then I'd need a 2nd car and most of my budget has gone...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Very rare,fast,flat 6 engine,Blisten suspension,fantastic handling the list goes on 

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1501/postcode/ze29sq/page/2?logcode=p


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Russ,

You have a pm and an email. 

Hope you can help! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'm going off on one now and looking at 'handling' cars like Civic FD2 (Saloon), Mini Cooper GP and Clio 200.
> 
> Of all of my past cars I miss my Clio 197 the most. Grabbing it by the scruff of its neck and driving it hardish without getting up to silly speeds. I felt compelled to do track days in it too, which I don't in the Golf and won't in many other cars.
> 
> ...


I told you to go for a fd2 Russ, they are fantastic test drive one you will not be disapointed mate. :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yes, Cayman S will get a run too, but then I'd need a 2nd car and most of my budget has gone...


IF I needed a car to get to and from work in commuting hours it would be a £2-3k Clio Diesel. Nothing more that you need from a commuter car. Then save my pennies for the weekend car.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Do like the civic, what's insurance like on it being an import ? 

Have been looking at a cayman myself but just not practical enough !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Russ,
> 
> You have a pm and an email.
> 
> ...


I'll sort it now Alan.

Russ.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Davemm said:


> Do like the civic, what's insurance like on it being an import ?
> 
> Have been looking at a cayman myself but just not practical enough !


I really like them, insurance isn't too bad there are specialist insurers. I don't think they're good value for money though, £15K minimum for a 4 year old civic, yes they're quite rare and great to drive but it's still a lot for a 4 year old civic.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Kev don't watch this!






The thing is with FD2 it will hold its value really well - looks at DC5's now!


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

New Astra VXR will be released this year for around 25k...the spec is very impressive.










shiney red one


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Will the handling be as wooly as the astra H vxr? It does look smart in the photo in that blue though.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Will the handling be as wooly as the astra H vxr? It does look smart in the photo in that blue though.


What are your thoughts on the FD2 please?

The residuals will be great too.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> What are your thoughts on the FD2 please?
> 
> The residuals will be great too.


I love the FD2, great car, not sure I could live one as a daily with the firm ride but I think I'd have one despite the price, they look great in blue and white imho.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking at this one..

http://pistonheads.com/sales/3370426.htm

I'd wrap it too possibly.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

alot of focus has been on handling with the astra chassis being developed on the ring by a top driver, drexler diff, brembo brakes bilstien suspension etc most powerful production hatchback at 280ps...trim level is second to none too.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've only ever seen one on the roads!

I wanted one when I got the Golf and should have, as they haven't lost any money in the past 12 months!

I'd get a second car too for commuting etc and leave this locked up in my unit!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DAN: said:


> alot of focus has been on handling with the astra chassis being developed on the ring by a top driver, drexler diff, brembo brakes bilstien suspension etc most powerful production hatchback at 280ps...trim level is second to none too.


Sounds like it could be a great car.

The Corsa 'Ring drives quite well actually - better than I expected. I don't want to take depreciation hit on a new car though, I'd rather get one at 2-3 years old whilst it's under warranty still, but normally half the price.

I guess I'm in no rush really, the Golf is a good car.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Will the handling be as wooly as the astra H vxr? It does look smart in the photo in that blue though.


not so wooly with a diff and suspension setup on the astra H.....2years running the astra has won FWD time attack and Adrian churchill always win the Dunlop sport maxx so aint bad as what people make it out to be.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Sounds like it could be a great car.
> 
> The Corsa 'Ring drives quite well actually - better than I expected. I don't want to take depreciation hit on a new car though, I'd rather get one at 2-3 years old whilst it's under warranty still, but normally half the price.
> 
> I guess I'm in no rush really, the Golf is a good car.


Topgear this weekend shows the new corsa, its fab mate, just won topgear hothatch of the year.....prices can vary (seen them new from £17.444)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

There's a couple around Chester, one of them has a Toda exhaust and it sounds fantastic. The overall package is great, handles well, goes well enough, rare etc. I can see the appeal of something 300+bhp that goes like a stabbed rat but you never get the chance to abuse it properly so the compromise is something that's a great point to point car which is involving and rewarding.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

evo10 out the box, or bmw M5 are cheap alternatives for about £15kish
depends if you prefer the hothatch type car though


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

DAN: said:


> not so wooly with a diff and suspension setup on the astra H.....2years running the astra has won FWD time attack and Adrian churchill always win the Dunlop sport maxx so aint bad as what people make it out to be.


Yes but a hot hatch shouldn't need £3K spent on it to handle well.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

£189 dap r suspension, £570 for quaife LSD - £160 for whiteline rear anti roll bar.....£1k and its a beast:lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

£200 suspension erm no thanks.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

bigmc said:


> £200 suspension erm no thanks.


Just springs, supposed to be very good though


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Scirocco TSI GT

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ured-listing/dealer/2564/usedcars?logcode=flp


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Emz_197 said:


> Scirocco TSI GT
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ured-listing/dealer/2564/usedcars?logcode=flp


It's a right munter from any angle apart from the front though.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Kev don't watch this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some 'fettling' will sort that!


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

bigmc said:


> It's a right munter from any angle apart from the front though.


I dunno. I quite like it, never used to when it first came out though. It's got a different look to anything else on the road. Too many cars all look the same as each other imo.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for everyones help. Subject to a test drive, I've decided on a Civic FD2 as it meets most of my criteria and will have strong residual values hopefully.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you know it makes sense


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Probably this one and I'll wrap it...

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3370426.htm


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks cool in sliver tbh..
what colour would you wrap it in, black and red (MCC theme?)


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

So when You go for test drive than Russ?? looks like You already know what car is next


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I have to be honest Russ, I think you'll really start to appreciate the Golf once you start driving the Civic around for a bit... The difference in build quality is pretty huge (IMO of course)...

ED30 is probably the nicest Golf of all time in my eyes....


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice choice but i'd still go e46 CSL over one, just for the noise!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks for everyones help. Subject to a test drive, I've decided on a Civic FD2 as it meets most of my criteria and will have strong residual values hopefully.


http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3370426.htm

Russ I have seen this in the flesh in the last 2 weeks at allvehicles premises and am on excellent terms with Steve, the owner at allvehicles-pm me if I can be of any help :thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

rds1985 said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3370426.htm
> 
> Russ I have seen this in the flesh in the last 2 weeks at allvehicles premises and am on excellent terms with Steve, the owner at allvehicles-pm me if I can be of any help :thumb:


Looks stunning!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Cracking looking motor and as someone who's owned Golf’s and who's family owns Honda's I don't think there is anything to choose regarding build quality but if I was pushed I would say that IMO the way Honda's are screwed together surpasses the quality of modern Golf’s !

I still love Golf's, I always will but they aren't as bomb proof as they once were


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

hurry up with those fsd's


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks for everyones help. Subject to a test drive, I've decided on a Civic FD2 as it meets most of my criteria and will have strong residual values hopefully.


Do I get a prize for telling you to go for a fd2? Hehe


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DetailMyCar said:


> I have to be honest Russ, I think you'll really start to appreciate the Golf once you start driving the Civic around for a bit... The difference in build quality is pretty huge (IMO of course)...
> 
> ED30 is probably the nicest Golf of all time in my eyes....


As I recall, his golf hasn't exactly been problem free and I think he was looking at the fd2 last time round too.

Imho it's lighter and going by the experience of my ep3, very fun to drive.

I think it suits russ based on the megane far better than the golf.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Get a MK6 Golf GT - very punchy engine, quite a nippy bugger!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I mentioned a civic tyre R in the first round, when the thread started, I was informed, not a civic type r.
They are great cars, nice engines as well, can be revved through the power band.

I honestly think a new Ford Mondeo will fit your needs, been in one yesterday, they are solid, handle well, power delivery is smooth, Plus for your detailing needs, plenty of room when the seats are down or for even shopping; it's a big car and is cheap to maintain than other cars.

Go for a diesel, good mpg, and are nippy as well.

Honestly the Mondeo is a cracking car.


----------

